

AngelConf 2010: Learn about Angel Investing from the Experts - pg
http://angelconf.org/

======
pg
This is the second AngelConf we've organized. When you put on an event, it's
hard to predict in advance how good it will be. AngelConf 2009 turned out to
be really good. So for HN users who've made some money through their own
startups or e.g. Google and have thought of one day trying angel investing, I
feel safe saying this will be worth the time. You'll learn everything you need
except the stuff you can only learn from experience.

------
michaelfairley
Will this be Justintelevised like Work at a Startup was?

~~~
pg
Probably. It was last time.

------
johnrob
Aside from having money to invest, are there any other expectations for
attendees? Is the assumption that the money came from a past startup, which
implies they have some connections within the startup ecosystem?

~~~
pg
The main thing we care about is that they're willing and able to invest in
startups. We don't require any particular experience, though if we get a lot
more people wanting to come than we have room for, we might decide that way.

------
rms
I'll stream it this year, probably will be a while before I can check "yes" on
the accredited investor box. Last years was great.

Is there going to be a Startup School 2010 or did you decide 18 months between
Startup Schools works well?

~~~
pg
Yes, there will be Startup School this year. We'll announce soon in fact.

------
joshu
I'm already stressing about what to talk about.

~~~
apu
One thing I'm curious about is what it's like for a hacker to become an angel
investor. I get the impression that being a VC is not that much fun (from a
hacker's point of view), and in many respects being an Angel seems closer to a
VC than a hacker (you're "just" a source of money, you're less hands-on and
more advisory, etc).

Doesn't the urge to actually "do" stuff cause you to exert more pressure on
your investees? How do you feel if you see them doing stupid stuff
(technically)? Do you get inspired to try hacking something related yourself?

And less related questions: do you try to consciously find "complementary"
startups to invest in and then try to get them to talk to each other (e.g., an
ice cream company + chocalate company = super delicious!)? What do you do
about competitors to your investees? Do you "wish them the best" or do you try
to give your company a leg-up somehow? Is angel investing "something to do",
"a way to get rich", "a way to help the world", all of the above, or something
else? Why should people become Angel investors rather than donate to
charities, or build schools in Laos, or buy cameras for orphans, or micro-
invest using Kiva, or buy a giant island shaped like a skull and a matching
super-villain boat?

------
pclark
is Sam Altman an angel investor?

~~~
pg
Yes, actually. Quite a lot of YC alumni have become investors.

------
ttol
Will this be a yearly event? Would like to make it for AngelConf 2011.

~~~
pg
That's the plan.

------
gnuvince
So is Cordellia gonna be there? Oh, it's Angel Investing, not Angel
Investigation. My bad.

